# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  نحوه نصب php5 تحت IIS که سایت php.net  قابل دانلود است ؟

## sfm_designer

نحوه نصب php5 تحت IIS که در سایت php.net  قابل دانلود است چگونه است ؟

----------


## oxygenws

مقاله ای که در همینجا (فکر کنم نسخهء وبلاگم جدید تر باشه) در مورد نصب php گذاشتم رو بخون.

----------


## skh_med

iranphp 
PHP بر روی win32 بدو صورت نصب میشود

1 - بصورت CGI executable 
2 - بصورت server module SAPI




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 - نصب PHP بصورت CGI executable : 

نصب PHP بصورت CGI executable بسیار ساده میباشد برای این کار شما باید بر روی PC خود یکی از web server های زیر را داشته باشید

Personal Web Server 3 and 4 or newer 
Internet Information Server 3 and 4 or newer 
Apache 1.3.x 
OmniHTTPd 2.0b1 and up 
Oreilly Website Pro 
Xitami 
Netscape Enterprise Server, iPlanet 
در سایت www.php.net شما میتوانید php Installer را بر روی PC خود ذخیره کنید
این برنامه php را بر روی PC شما بصورت CGI executable و با پشتیبانی MySQL نصب خواهد کرد و web Server شما را بصورت automatic تنظیم خواهد کرد 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 - نصب PHP بر روی win32 بصورت server module SAPI : 

و اما نصب PHP بر روی IIS :
جهت این کار ابتدا باید PHP را از این آدرس Windows Binaries بر روی PC خود ذخیره کنید
محتویات این فایل که بصورت zip است را در شاخه‌ای که میخواهید php را نصب کنید قرار دهید c:\php خوب است
پس از این کار فایل‌های php4ts.dll و sapi/php4isapi.dll و dlls/*.dll را در شاخه system ذخیره کنید

c:\windows\system for Windows 9x/ME 
c:\winnt\system32 for Windows NT/2000 
c:\windows\system32 for Windows XP 
فایل php.ini-recommended را به php.ini تغییر نام داده و در شاخه WINDOWS ذخیره کنید
در فایل php.ini تغییرات زیر را ایجاد کنید:
شما باید extension_dir را به شاخه extension های مورد نظر خود تغییر دهید چنانچه مطابق با توضیحات پیش رفته باشید این مسیر c:\php\extensions میباشد
فایل browscap.ini را در 

c:\windows\system\inetsrv\browscap.ini on Windows 9x/Me, 
c:\winnt\system32\inetsrv\browscap.ini on NT/2000, 
c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\browscap.ini on XP. 
جنانجه پس از نصب PHP فایلهای شما در شناختن variable ها مشکل داشتید در فایل php.ini پارامتر register_globals را از off به on تغییر دهید
سپس در IIS در قسمت 

Home Directory > configuration > App Mappings :

Executable : C:\WINNT\system\php4isapi.dll 
Extension : .php 
را اضافه کنید در قسمت ISAPI نیز 

Filter Name : php 
Executable : C:\WINNT\system\php4isapi.dll 


پس از یک بار stop / start کردن IIS شما میتوانید PHP را بر روی PC خود اجرا کنید

----------


## zahra abbaspoor

سلام خسته نباشید.
لطفا pdf اموزشی php5رو هم بذارید.ممنون

----------


## sama01

من php5 را به صورت installer دریافت و نصب کردم.
ولی یک سری مسائلی هست که برای من سواله.
مثلا php.ini‌ کجا باید باشه؟ من هر جا می‌دیدم، می‌گفتن این فایل باید در شاخه windows باشه. ولی برای من در همان محل نصب php  هست.
شما گفتید که تنظیمات خود به خود انجام می‌شه. ولی برخی تنظیماتی که من در سایت‌ها دیدم، در این فایل php.ini‌ من که در محل نصب php است اعمال نشده.

ظاهرا درست هم کار نمی‌کند. من در تنظیمات مربوط به error گفتم که همه‌ی error ها را نشان بدهد. ولی چنین کاری نمی‌کند.

ممنون می‌شم راه‌نمایی کنید.

----------


## sama01

من php5 را با روشی که جناب oxygenws در وبلاگشان بود نصب کردم. (IIS/ISAPI ) ولی هنوز مشکل عدم نمایش خطاها را دارم. این هم بخشی از تنظیمات:  error_reporting = E_ALL  display_errors = On  display_startup_errors = On   مشکل کجاست؟

----------

